# Here how it goes...



## someguy79 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm 34 and never had any health issues, especially with my GI tract. In the past 3 years I've traveled extensively within the US 50 States and ate out. I would usually keep it pretty healthy, but there were times that I had to resort to the "Fast & Not so healthy".

My job situation isn't exactly glamorous, and could be contributing a whole lot to the situation.

So September 2013 comes, and I find myself not going to the restroom anymore as I used to. I also started waking up at night with upper GI pain and my sleep went to hell.

I went through endoscopy, colonoscopy, several blood tests, CT Scan....basically the whole 9 yards.

~ Colitis ruled out.

~Crohn's ruled out.

~Some inflammation, but not a whole lot. (intestines)

~ Some stomach inflammation, but not H. Pylori.

Diagnosis was mild Gastritis, GERD and IBS. My Doctor put me on Ranitidine and omeprazole, which made me depressed and wasn't helping a whole lot. Also after the colonoscopy, I started getting the feeling my colon was inflamed. It was pretty bad on both sides, although got a whole lot better on its own, now my left lower side is the main problem.

During my follow-up appointment, my GI Doctor sort of retracted his IBS diagnosis but suggested I go see another specialist after he gave up and didn't want to treat me anymore. No problem I said. (He was 45 minutes late, his office was a mess and he didn't seem to care too much. It seems to me he was a partner at the place that was doing the colonoscopies, and they are just trying to do as many as they can a day - big money maker if you ask me)

So the first thing I did was to get off all the protein shakes he put me on, as well as the drugs.

I then bought the "Dropping Acid" book and started following it. It was helping to some degree and I was making progress.

I then started seeing an acupuncturist who put me on some herbal supplement. It was not helping a whole lot, I still had 1 bowel movement in the morning, but I had to work pretty hard at it.

I kept searching the internet (sounds familiar??) and found a local expert in nutrition and supplements. He's a bit on the extreme side and doesn't eat any animal products or wheat products.

He tested me with acupressure and put me on the following supplements:

~ HCL

~ Digestive enzyme

~ Some Detox stuff

~ GastroVen (after the HCL was causing my stomach to flare up again)

* All these products are on Amazon and are made by Premier Research Lab.

*The Good News:*

The Gastritis and GERD are gone. The Gastro-Ven really helped heal the stomach linings. I no longer get food shooting up either. Heck I had a salad with tomatoes, and even chocolate for dessert last night, no issues. Great I thought to myself, that's 2 out 3 in just 4 months. 1 more to go.

My sleep got much much better without sleeping pills. I still wake up in the middle of the night, but have no pain and able to fall asleep again.

*The Not so good news:*

My IBS symptoms are still around. My biggest issue is my left side. The right side usually does pretty well. My left lower colon seems to feel somewhat bloated/inflamed at times. This usually occurs in the afternoon/evening hours. I can sleep fall asleep though.

In the morning, 3-4 regular bowel movements will pretty much take care of it. May still have some irritation, but not much.

At this point I have a new GI Doctor. He suggested my issue could be some post colonoscopy issue, but he isn't sure yet. He's going over all my paperwork. He contacted the 1st GI Doc, but said his notes were poor, incomplete and very lacking. (Not a huge surprise to me)

*My plan:*

~ For starters, I need to change jobs. I think the job is causing a lot of the issues.

~ I need to figure out my diet plan. I noticed animal proteins decreases my bowel movements. I wasn't taking HCL regularly until last night, so I am not sure if that will help with digesting fish, eggs.

There could be other things that may cause my issue, so I will need to figure them out. I was dairy free for the past 3 months, didn't seem to make much of a difference so far. (I had dairy all my life)

~ There is one more product called Galactan by the same company I mentioned, I will most likely give it a shot and see if it helps with complete emptying.

*Suspected trigger foods (my best guess so far):*

~ Eggs.

~ Fish.

~ Mushrooms.

~ Olive oil??

I started keeping a log of my meals.

*Other info:*

~ I am not on ANY medication what so ever. I may take a sleeping pill once a month.

~ My parents are very supportive and are helping out.

Would like to hear what you think.


----------

